# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si funksionojnë sallat e internetit?

## erisa_djana

miremengjesi te gjitheve si jeni mire , mund te me shpjegoj ndonjeri se si funksionojne keto sallat e internetit qe vendosin  psh: cafe station ose andamedia si i fusin te gjithe pc ne te njejtin program serverit programin kurse klienreve faqen qe nuk kane et drejte hyrje pa komanden e serverit , si e instalojne ate program disa mund ta di ju lutem ?

----------


## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje Erisa... Une kam nje qender interneti ne tr dhe po te te tregoj si funksionon lidhja e pc ne rrjet:

Linjen e marr nga Albtelecom, linje ADSL, e marr fishen qe me vjen dhe e fus ne nje Modem ADSL, qe ka vend apostafat per fishen adsl qe me vjen nga albtelecom.
nga Modemi me nje kabull rrjeti te thjeshte e kaloj ne Switch, pajisje me 16 porta qe shperndaj internetin ne salle.
Nga switchi me te njejtin kabull si ai nga modemi ne switch, i lidh pc direkt ne switch.
dhe aty u vendos IP LAN-i qe ne pergjithesi, ne shqiperi jane ose 192.168.1.X (x =1 :254)
ose 192.168.1. X (X = 1 : 254 ).
dhe secili PC ka nje adrese te veten.
PC = Kompjuterat i kontrolloj me Handy Caffe, dikush mund te kete Easycafe (tinasoft)  e dikush cybercaffe e antamedia etj etj.
Kur e instalon programin e internet cafe ne nje PC, e instalon si server. Nder opsionet e instalimit te ketyre programeve eshte Client dhe Server. 
E instalon si Server vetem ne nje PC, mundesisht tek me i miri, ose ai ku ti do te ulesh. dhe e rregjistron dmth, i fut serial, ose patch*, varet nga programi! ne menyre qe te punoje si i plote apo full. 

Ndersa neper PC e tjere e instalon si Client dhe Programi Server i njeh vete PC kliente qe kane.
E rendesishme eshte qe PC duhet te jene ne te njejtin workgroup dhe ne te njejtin Switch.

Ndersa per ti hapur kompjuterat qe jane ne salle, ne rrjet per perdoruesit e thjeshte, psh handycaffe per ta hapur eshte Username: ADMIN, Password: PASSWORD.
Easycafe eshte : Username: EASYCAFE ; Password: TINASOFT  etj

__________
Patch eshte nje pjese kodi programi qe i bashkengjitet programit per ta bere programin te plote.

----------


## MaDaBeR

> miremengjesi te gjitheve si jeni mire , mund te me shpjegoj ndonjeri se si funksionojne keto sallat e internetit qe vendosin  psh: cafe station ose andamedia si i fusin te gjithe pc ne te njejtin program serverit programin kurse klienreve faqen qe nuk kane et drejte hyrje pa komanden e serverit , si e instalojne ate program disa mund ta di ju lutem ?


Po te shpjegoj se si funksionon ai programi qe ke permendur ti Erisa_Djana, qe eshte edhe nder me te perdorurit, pra CafeStation ose CafeSuite (eshte i njejti program).

Duke menduar se ti e di se si funksionon lidhja e kompjuterave ne lan po te shpjegoj proceduren e instalimit dhe perdorimit te CafeSuite.

Ne fillim, instalohet ne server, pra ne kompjuterin qe do perdoresh ti si admin, SETUP i CafeStation. Pasi e instalon programin, e liçenson ate ose e crackon. Pasi ben kete, shkon ne folderin ku eshte instaluar programi, zakonisht eshte ne Local Disc C, Program Files.
Pasi hyn ne folderin ku eshte instaluar programi, aty ke nje subfolder me emrin Client. E ben Sharing kete folder, pastaj, shkon ne kompjuterat e tjere me radhe, hap kete folderin qe eshte bere share, aty eshte nje ikone e verdhe CafeAgent, double click mbi te, dhe instalohet programi dhe PC mer restart automatik. Qe te behet lidhja me Serverin, kur rindizet PC, te kerkon te fusesh IP e serverit, aty do vendosesh IP Adres, e cila zakonisht eshte 192.168.1.2 ose 192.168.1.100, varet se si e ke lene kete IP ne server.
Ne kete menyre do te veprosh me te gjithe kompjuterat e tjere.

Pastaj pasi e ke instaluar programin, ke mundesine e zgjedhjes se opsioneve te ndryshme per te rregulluar funksionimin e programin sipas deshires tende.

Shpresoj te kem qene i qarte, megjithate, per çdo paqartesi apo nese do kesh nevoje per tjeter gje, mjfaton nje fishkellime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> IP LAN-i qe ne pergjithesi, ne shqiperi jane ose 192.168.1.X (x =1 :254)
> ose 192.168.1. X (X = 1 : 254 ).
> .


Kisha nje pyetje pse e perdorin me shum kte 192.168.1.X nuk do ishte e me e thjesht 1.1.1.1 apo 255.255.255.255 ?

----------


## arbeni_al

> Po te shpjegoj se si funksionon ai programi qe ke permendur ti Erisa_Djana, qe eshte edhe nder me te perdorurit, pra CafeStation ose CafeSuite (eshte i njejti program).
> 
> Duke menduar se ti e di se si funksionon lidhja e kompjuterave ne lan po te shpjegoj proceduren e instalimit dhe perdorimit te CafeSuite.
> 
> Ne fillim, instalohet ne server, pra ne kompjuterin qe do perdoresh ti si admin, SETUP i CafeStation. Pasi e instalon programin, e liçenson ate ose e crackon. Pasi ben kete, shkon ne folderin ku eshte instaluar programi, zakonisht eshte ne Local Disc C, Program Files.
> Pasi hyn ne folderin ku eshte instaluar programi, aty ke nje subfolder me emrin Client. E ben Sharing kete folder, pastaj, shkon ne kompjuterat e tjere me radhe, hap kete folderin qe eshte bere share, aty eshte nje ikone e verdhe CafeAgent, double click mbi te, dhe instalohet programi dhe PC mer restart automatik. Qe te behet lidhja me Serverin, kur rindizet PC, te kerkon te fusesh IP e serverit, aty do vendosesh IP Adres, e cila zakonisht eshte 192.168.1.2 ose 192.168.1.100, varet se si e ke lene kete IP ne server.
> Ne kete menyre do te veprosh me te gjithe kompjuterat e tjere.
> 
> Pastaj pasi e ke instaluar programin, ke mundesine e zgjedhjes se opsioneve te ndryshme per te rregulluar funksionimin e programin sipas deshires tende.
> ...


Desha te shtoj qe  kompjuterat njihen sipas emrit te tyre dhe me IP Automatike.

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Desha te shtoj qe  kompjuterat njihen sipas emrit te tyre dhe me IP Automatike.


Kjo eshte e vertete qe mund te punojne edhe me Ip automatike... por po te shohesh cfare Ip kane keto automatike, po keto IP kane 192..... dhe mund te te ndodhe qe te pesojne perplasje IP dhe te dalin jashte sistemi...
Nuk eshte e keshillueshme!

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Kisha nje pyetje pse e perdorin me shum kte 192.168.1.X nuk do ishte e me e thjesht 1.1.1.1 apo 255.255.255.255 ?


255.255.255.255 nuk lejohet pasi eshte subnet mask...
dhe as 1.1.1.1 nuk mund te lejohet...
cdo gje varet ne pergjithesi nga modemi dhe IP qe te jep ISP.

Psh. para dy muajsh e kisha ne LAN 192.168.1.X 
por pasi nje "difekt" te nderrimit te IP nga albtelecom-i dhe difektesh te tyre
nuk mund te perdorja me ate IP LAN-i por me thane qe duhet te perdorja 192.168.1.X.
dhe pasi i ndryshova, gjithcka punon perse mbari!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Nuyk e kam fjalen kur marrim nji lidhje internet , por thjesht nje LAn lokal.

----------


## helios

> IP LAN-i qe ne pergjithesi, ne shqiperi jane ose 192.168.1.X (x =1 :254)
> ose 192.168.1. X (X = 1 : 254 ).





> Psh. para dy muajsh e kisha ne LAN 192.168.1.X
> por pasi nje "difekt" te nderrimit te IP nga albtelecom-i dhe difektesh te tyre
> nuk mund te perdorja me ate IP LAN-i por me thane qe duhet te perdorja 192.168.1.X.
> dhe pasi i ndryshova, gjithcka punon perse mbari!


Me fal pak, se e ke perseritur dy here...cfare ndryshimi ka midis dy klasave te mesiperme, tek te dy citimet?

Lapsus i dyfishte shpresoj...

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Me fal pak, se e ke perseritur dy here...cfare ndryshimi ka midis dy klasave te mesiperme, tek te dy citimet?
> 
> Lapsus i dyfishte shpresoj...


Po, gabimi eshte i imi. tek e dyta doja te thoja 192.168.0.X.

Por, ne nje rrjet LAN mund te perdoresh:

192.168.X.Y (X = 0:100 mund te jete edhe deri ne 254, kete nuk e di mjaft mire) (Y = 1:254).

Dhe kjo ne pergjithesi mund te varet ne ISP qe te jep IP.

Ndersa persa i perket Paranoiac... gjithcka varet nga ISP qe te jep IP ty.!
Dhe nese ti perdor Modem IP qe te jep ISP, e vendos atje, nese nuk perdor metoden DHCP (me IP automatike).
Por nese nuk perdor modem, IP qe te jep ISP ia vendos serverit dhe ne LAN perdor IP qe fillojne me 192.168.X.Y.

----------


## GuJack20

Per te kuptuar IP te duhen njohuri per TCP/IP. Ato po pate nerva mund ti maresh duke lexuar:
http://www.tech-pro.net/intro_tcp.html

192.168.x.x/x eshte klasa C e IP. Ajo nuk ka te beje fare me ISP, thjesht qe te rutohet duhet te jete ne klase te ndryshme nga IP e percaktuar ne ISP.

Citim nga linku i mesiperm:
"..There is one class A address, 10.x.x.x, sixteen class B addresses, 172.16.x.x to 172.31.x.x, and 255 class C addresses, 192.168.0.x to 192.168.255.x..."

----------


## apostrof

> Kisha nje pyetje pse e perdorin me shum kte 192.168.1.X nuk do ishte e me e thjesht 1.1.1.1 apo 255.255.255.255 ?


sepse IP adresat janë të ndarë në pesë klasat e mëposhtme:

     * Klasa A - rrjetet e mëdha, të zbatuara nga kompanitë e mëdha dhe disa vende
     * Klasa B - rrjetat e mesme  jane te  zbatuara nga universitetet
     * Klasa C - rrjetet e vogla, e zbatuar nga ISP konsumatorit për abonim
     * Klasa D - Special për përdorimin multicasting
     * Klasa E - Përdoret për testimin eksperimental

  Klasa A Shfrytzon 255.0.0.0 ne oktetin e pare eshte rrjeti 
  Klasa B shfrytzon 255.255.0.0 dy oktetet e para shkfrytzohen per rrjet 
  Klasa C shfrytzon 255.255.255.0 tri oktetet e para shfrytzohen per rrjet 
  Klasa C shfrytzohet per Multi Casting Dhe nuk ka nevoj qe te rezervoj oktete ose bita per rrjeta te veqanta ose klienta 
  Klasa D Shfrytzohet vetem Per kerkime

----------


## luan-78

pershendetje.
jam i ri ne kete forum e shpresoj te kete nenji qe te me ndihmoje. kam nji salle interneti me 25 komp. dhe i menaxhoj me cafestation 3.49i. problemi eshte se shpesh here me ngelen kompiuterat "free" me nje fjale nuk mbyllen mbasi u mbaron koha (ose kur i jap free nga serveri). me pare kisha nji version me te vjeter te cafestation e nuk me jepte asnjihere kete problem vetem se ai kishte shitjet te limituara ne 10 produkte dhe prandaj mu desh ta nderroja. me boni shume nder po ma zgjidhet ket problem. faleminderit.

----------


## EneaXhani

> Kisha nje pyetje pse e perdorin me shum kte 192.168.1.X nuk do ishte e me e thjesht 1.1.1.1 apo 255.255.255.255 ?


Po 192.168.1.xxx Perdoret Ne Rrjet, Ndersa Shumica I IP Kshu Fillojne 255.xxx.xxx.xxx

----------


## EneaXhani

> pershendetje.
> jam i ri ne kete forum e shpresoj te kete nenji qe te me ndihmoje. kam nji salle interneti me 25 komp. dhe i menaxhoj me cafestation 3.49i. problemi eshte se shpesh here me ngelen kompiuterat "free" me nje fjale nuk mbyllen mbasi u mbaron koha (ose kur i jap free nga serveri). me pare kisha nji version me te vjeter te cafestation e nuk me jepte asnjihere kete problem vetem se ai kishte shitjet te limituara ne 10 produkte dhe prandaj mu desh ta nderroja. me boni shume nder po ma zgjidhet ket problem. faleminderit.


Pershendetje !  :buzeqeshje: 

Se Pari Nqs te dalin kompjuterat te fikur Kur i ke ndezur ose ngelin free mbasi i jep close nga programi xxx. E Kane fajin kutia shperndarese pra Switchi ! Mund te rregullohet automatikisht ai problem

----------


## don lico

> Nuyk e kam fjalen kur marrim nji lidhje internet , por thjesht nje LAn lokal.


Tashi me sa mbaj mend une

192. etj etje eshte nje IP e klases C qe do te thote me pak networks dhe me shume host.

Por kam pershtypjen se ketu ka ngelur me shume si tradite kjo 192.168.1.x duke pare me aq sa kam pare une qe modemat apo ruterat dalin nga fabrika me
ip default 192.168.1.1 

Se di sa i qarte isha ^_^

----------

